# Modern Warfare 3 Hands-on-Test, Video und HD-Bilder: Multiplayer-Eindrücke, neues Killstreak-System und die Vorzüge von Call of Duty Elite



## SebastianStange (2. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Modern Warfare 3 Hands-on-Test, Video und HD-Bilder: Multiplayer-Eindrücke, neues Killstreak-System und die Vorzüge von Call of Duty Elite* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Modern Warfare 3 Hands-on-Test, Video und HD-Bilder: Multiplayer-Eindrücke, neues Killstreak-System und die Vorzüge von Call of Duty Elite


----------



## MrCry3Angel (2. September 2011)

was mich  brennend interessiert ist ob die call of duty modern warfare 3 hardened edition auch für Pc erscheint ? mfg Cry3


----------



## Chazer (2. September 2011)

Das klingt alles gar nicht mal so schlecht , aber die Premium Mitgliedschaft von CoD Elite interessiert mich immernoch nicht, weil abgesehen vom Ingame Content brauch ich das alles nicht :/


----------



## Adamanthul (2. September 2011)

Wie läuft das denn genau mit dem Premium Paket für CoD-Elite, ist man für die zusätzlichen 50 Euros dann Mitglied auf Lebenszeit und bekommt alles was jemals noch für Mw3 erscheint umsonst oder gilt das nur für ein Jahr?


----------



## rexer2007 (2. September 2011)

intressant wäre auch zu wissen mit wievel leuten man sich auf den servern tummelt
und ob ihr die pc version antesten konntet


----------



## Firebringer (2. September 2011)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn genau mit dem Premium Paket für CoD-Elite, ist man für die zusätzlichen 50 Euros dann Mitglied auf Lebenszeit und bekommt alles was jemals noch für Mw3 erscheint umsonst oder gilt das nur für ein Jahr?



Es sind 50€ im Jahr


----------



## trekian (2. September 2011)

Ohh ein neues DLC für MW2


----------



## Firebringer (2. September 2011)

"Ferner sollen in den kommenden Inhalten nicht nur Maps enthalten sein, sondern auch neue Modi, möglicherweise auch Waffen und Killstreaks."

Ich denke man wird keine Waffen oder Killstreaks bekommen, die nicht jeder hat. Die Entwicklser sagten eindeutig, dass man mit Premium keinen spielerischen Vorteil erkauft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. September 2011)

> Highlight ist allerdings der Spielmodus-Editor. Konkret gibt man euch  alle Werkzeuge an die Hand, um eigene Spielmodi zu erstellen und dann  bis ins kleinste Detail zu modifizieren. Welche Waffen sind erlaubt?  Wechseln die Waffen gar automatisch? Und dürfen Perks und Killstreaks  genutzt werden? Das alles liegt in eurer Hand! Cool ist da die Idee,  dass ihr nach Release des Spiels im Elite-Dienst darüber abstimmen  könnt, welcher selbst erstellte Privatmatch-Modus auch in die  öffentliche Modi-Auswahl aufgenommen wird.



Wenn das so stimmt, wie beschrieben, dann wäre das ein guter Kaufgrund für das Spiel.


----------



## byaliar (2. September 2011)

wer den livestream gesehn hatt weiss. das alle inhalte für MW3 innerhalb des abos, was nicht verlängert wird. auf dem elite acccount bestehen bleibt.
das heisst das nur content für das neue COD kommt, durchaus mehr als gedacht 12 mal DLC, also jeden Monat ein neues. da fragt man sich schon ob man dieses programm für ein jahr kauft.
Interresant wird es ab wann  die DLC die schon erschienen sind, auch später bekommt.Wenn man erst elite im märz kauft z.B.
und das abo einkauf monatlich bezahlt oder jährlich.
Ob es ab kaufdatum zählt oder ab release datum oder nur für ein game. was den content nachschub nach ein jahr vorbei ist.
Positiv ist man behällt die DLC die kommen.Wettbewerbe sind interessant, aber wahrscheinlich konsolen exklusiv
Einzig was mich etwas störrt ist das genau der clansupport nur im premium vorhanden sein wird.
Die frage ob man die premium clanverwaltung gemeint ist oder ob dies eine voraussetzung sein wird.Um in clans einzusteigen. Das war nicht klar.
ich tippe mal man kann sich seine steam freunde in private matches einladen und mit ihnen dann ein clan erstellen.
Die richtigen clan features wird es aber nur im premium geben.

man kann in gruppen joinen und das Spiel aus elite starten, mal sehn ob dies optional ist.
Es soll keine pro gegen noob situation mehr geben , das Spiel wird die leistungs eines jeden vergleichen und dann gruppen erstellen , sieht nach matchmaking aus.
ich hoffe auf einen trainings modus mit guten bots und anfänger (nach rang) und ziemlich schlechte K/D Spieler joinen können.
Der neue TD modus, dogtags geklaut von crysis 2 und die teamaufgaben als bonusse im Spiel sind mal was neues.
Die waffen spezialisierung ist auch gut, wird sich zeige ob man die verbesserungen wie bisher erkämpfen muss.
cheaterschutzt wurde nicht erwähnt wie auch KONSOLE

Erwähnenwert war aber, das bei ankündigen der XBOX360 version ein raunen aufkam im publikum. also doch nicht alle auf konsole fixiert wie es gerne bobby kotick hatt.


----------



## Bonobo (2. September 2011)

muss man einen elite acc besitzen, um CoD online spielen zu können, wie bei SC2 battle.net?


----------



## MisterCritics (2. September 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> muss man einen elite acc besitzen, um CoD online spielen zu können, wie bei SC2 battle.net?


 
nein glaube nicht.


----------



## JanTenner (2. September 2011)

cool, die verkaufen jedes jahr das selbe spiel, gleiche grafik, gleich sounds, usw....
und die leute kaufen es wie blöd, das verstehe wer will.
sieht aus wie ein dlc für MW2 und laggt wie Black Ops


----------



## Blasterishere (2. September 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> was mich  brennend interessiert ist ob die call of duty modern warfare 3 hardened edition auch für Pc erscheint ? mfg Cry3


 Natürlich nicht. Wann machen die schon was gutes fürn PC. Jedenfalls laut Amazon.com gibts keine PC harened edition sondern nur xbox und ps3, so wie immer eig. 100 Dollar/Euro wären mir eh zuviel und ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ichs mir überhaupt kaufen werde.


----------



## Orthus (2. September 2011)

JanTenner schrieb:


> cool, die verkaufen jedes jahr das selbe spiel, gleiche grafik, gleich sounds, usw....
> und die leute kaufen es wie blöd, das verstehe wer will.
> sieht aus wie ein dlc für MW2 und laggt wie Black Ops


 
Haltet doch mal die Backen Mensch...wers haben will kauft sichs halt. o.O 
Ich bin zwar auch mehr der Battlefield Spieler, aber das Video hat schon Lust auf mehr gemacht. Gut gefallen hat mir, dass sie die Waffensounds anscheinend etwas wuchtiger gemacht haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. September 2011)

na das klingt doch insgesamt gar nicht mal so schlecht, ich bin positiv überrascht


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (3. September 2011)

@redakteur:
ALLE VIDEOS SIND AUF ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. September 2011)

_Auf der Call of Duty XP konnten wir uns nämlich in den Multiplayer-Modus  von Modern Warfare 3 stürzen und stellten fest: viel hat sich am  Gameplay eigentlich nicht geändert.

_Na so ne Überraschung


----------



## yRG7oned (3. September 2011)

Grafik sieht kacke aus.
Waffen mal wieder typisch CoD ... Dauerfeuer ftw.
aber non stop Aktion.

Das mit dem Spielmodi editor hört sich aber ganz nett an, vor allem das sie einen dann von der Community auswählen lassen wollen den sie dann übernehmen.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. September 2011)

ich bin eher neutral eingestellt was CoD angeht (auch wenns mich aufregt dass sich nun wirklich nix verändert wird was ein
vollpreistitel nur ansatzweise auch nur wert wär..
Eigentlich ist bzw. war es mal echt eine ganz gute serie und bot etwas abwechslung.

aber irgendwie scheinen die einfach nicht weiterzukommen mit dem franchise.
ich kanns mir eigentlich nur so erklären, dass ein CoD ( sei es CoD mw3 )
einfach diese instant action, extrem leichten einstieg und millionen von "belohnungen" gibt
um die spieler bei stange zu halten.
ich warte eigentlich drauf bis es einen award für 5 mal den gegner anfurzen gibt 

die veränderungen sind wirklich marginal.
bzw. sind es, besser ausgedrückt, UMänderungen.

andere skins, neue maps, waffenskins hier und da, perks etc. umändern. und fertig ist ein neues cod.
ist schon wahnsinn dass sowas wie warme semmel verkauft wird...

natürlich besitzt es diesen instant-action reiz, aber für mich ist es einfach ein rätsel wie so ein
spiel jahr für jahr ausverkauft wird.


----------



## DrDiode (3. September 2011)

Grafisch hoffnungslos veraltet


----------



## Kwengie (3. September 2011)

irgendwie erinnern mich die Spielszenen aus obigem Viideo an CS und daß man als Rambo rumläuft. Die monotone Stimme des "Ansagers" würde mir gewaltig auf den Keks gehen und das Abo-Model find ich maja.
Bei Cities XL ist dies ja gescheitert und ich find es nur komisch, daß Kunden sich das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen lassen.


----------



## DrDiode (3. September 2011)

ahh jo und wird nicht gekauft


----------



## rexer2007 (3. September 2011)

finds nen bissl schade das sie von der idee her nicht bei bo geblieben sind die kllstreaks sind wieder entscheidend man wird wohl so auch kein lehnen aufm pc haben und von dem steatment das man versuche sichwieder an mw1 zu entscheidend ist auch irgendwie nix dran aus e-sport sicht ist bo warscheinlich der bessere ableger zumindestens aufm pc


----------



## rexer2007 (3. September 2011)

edit: orientieren 
so ne funktion fehlt hier auch ...


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (3. September 2011)

Sollte das Spiel einen besseren Anti-Cheat Schutz besitzen als damals Cod:MW2 und sollte es nicht so laggen wie anfangs CoDO und sollte es auf diese Spionage-Tour verzichten wie bei Battlefield 3, dann werde ich es mir holen.
Das dieses Spiel wenig revolutionäre Änderungen mitbringt könnte ich dann sogar verschmerzen. Mal sehen wann hier die ersten Horrormeldungen kommen.


----------



## desperadoxcap (3. September 2011)

Tzz die Grafik ist lächerlich,,sieht ja schon fast aus wie comic style...


----------



## SupaGrowby (3. September 2011)

Ist die Grafik irgendwie schlechter geworden? Ohne jetzt provozieren zu wollen aber irgendwie siehst schlechter aus.


----------



## N7ghty (3. September 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> Tzz die Grafik ist lächerlich,,sieht ja schon fast aus wie comic style...


 Die Grafik hat sich seit Modern Warfare 1 nicht geändert.^^


----------



## lippianer (3. September 2011)

das ist ein deutig cod 6 und nur geupdatet!


----------



## Draikore (3. September 2011)

Es sieht langweilig aus, die Grafik ist veraltet und sieht lieblos aus.

Recoil was ist das ? Also bitte erfinden.
Wayne Multiplayer ? Mit den ganzen Settings, Streaks, Perks und was weiß ich, ist das Spiel echt für Leute gemacht, die sonst nirgendwo was treffen.
Anspruch = 0

Singleplayer ist das einzigste was an CoD sinnvoll ist.
Das schlimme ist ja auch noch das Spiel jedesmal für 50-60€ zu verkaufen.
Vor allem nach Monaten, wo Spiele eigentlich schon billiger geworden sind bezahlt man für CoD entweder Vollpreis oder man bezahl 5-10€ weniger.

So weit ich das beim letzten Besuch im MediaMarkt und Saturn gesehen habe sind BlackOps und mw2 immernoch im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen recht teuer.

Mw3 wird nicht gekauft, aber BF 3.

Und noch was, wenn man aufgepasst hat dann hätte man das gesehen:
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Electronic-Arts-schwaecht-EULA-von-Origin-nach-Kritik-ab-Weitere-Details-News-des-Tages-841786/

Die Horrormeldung ist schon vorhanden, der ganze Multiplayer. B-B


----------



## armInIuS1610 (3. September 2011)

Meinen die die Grafik wirklich ernst?


----------



## byaliar (3. September 2011)

ja auf der xbox360


----------



## Comp4ny (3. September 2011)

Auf der XBox? Die Grafik sieht auf dem PC nicht besser aus!
Und alle Fanboys fallen darauf rein.

Modern Warfare 3 ist einfach wie 1 und 2 total Gleich.
Grafisch immer noch Rotzig, verwaschene Texturen und schwaches Gameplay.
Außer eine etwas andere Story, ist das Game 1:1 mit MW 1 & 2.

Lang lebe Battlefield 3 !


----------



## Brainpulse (3. September 2011)

Cod und Battlefield sagen mir beide zu. Sie haben beide ihre Vorzüge. Hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man Battlefield MP halbwegs drauf hat, der CoD MP Einstieg einem relativ leicht fällt. Umgekehrt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass CoD Spieler die das erstmal Battlefield zocken, erstmal gut abkacken. Die Ansprüche und der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist da wesentlich höher. 

Dass man sich hier über die veraltete Grafik beschwert, wundert mich. Denn dieser Fakt ist eigentlich schon ziemlich lange klar: Grafik hat sich nicht geändert und stand somit auch nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (3. September 2011)

Brainpulse schrieb:


> Cod und Battlefield sagen mir beide zu. Sie haben beide ihre Vorzüge. Hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man Battlefield MP halbwegs drauf hat, der CoD MP Einstieg einem relativ leicht fällt. Umgekehrt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass CoD Spieler die das erstmal Battlefield zocken, erstmal gut abkacken. Die Ansprüche und der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist da wesentlich höher.
> 
> Dass man sich hier über die veraltete Grafik beschwert, wundert mich. Denn dieser Fakt ist eigentlich schon ziemlich lange klar: Grafik hat sich nicht geändert und stand somit auch nicht zur Diskussion.


 
mag schon sein, nur das garkein fortschritt zu erkennen ist, die xbox bei schwachem rauch / feuer schon halb abkackt steht schon zur debatte


----------



## Draikore (3. September 2011)

Call of Duty®: Black Ops
 Released: 9 Nov 2010 
Kosten: 60€ (Steam), glaube Saturn oder so war es genauso oder 10 euro (wuhuu) billiger

Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 2
 Released: 12 Nov 2009
Kosten: 40€ (Steam)

Bei den Preisen und wenn Leute das auch noch kaufen, sollte man wohl auch genug Geld haben um solche Sachen zu fixen und Neuerungen einzubauen. 

Und was wurde verändert bzw ist neu ? Nix besonderes und kostet wieder 60€

Würden die mal ordentlich arbeiten, würde es auch mal ein ordentliches Spiel geben und VLLT sogar einen ordentlichen MP. Weiß echt nicht wie man für so was ausgeleiertes und veraltetes Zeug 60€ ausgeben kann. 

Die sollen den Multiplayer rausschneiden und extra verkaufen, das einzige was sich lohnt ist, wie gesagt, der Singleplayer.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (3. September 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Call of Duty®: Black Ops
> Released: 9 Nov 2010
> Kosten: 60€ (Steam), glaube Saturn oder so war es genauso oder 10 euro (wuhuu) billiger
> 
> ...




Mw2 dieses Wochenende 50 % Reduziert => für 19,99 €
Save 50% on Call of Duty

BO 33 % reduziert => 40,19€
Save 33% on Call of Duty

muss man fairerweise ergänzen XD


----------



## Draikore (3. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Mw2 dieses Wochenende 50 % Reduziert => für 19,99 €
> Save 50% on Call of Duty
> 
> BO 33 % reduziert => 40,19€
> ...


 

ja es ist aber kein dauerzustand 
und folglich nicht der grundpreis 

Also zu teuer meiner meinung nach, wenn man vom release bis jetzt aus geht. 
Das Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss ist da wohl schon "minmal" entfernt von einander.


----------



## Comp4ny (3. September 2011)

@ Brainpulse
Seit wann brauch man bei CoD Skill? 
Es hat sich NICHTS Verändert, keine neue Grafik, kein neues Gameplay, keine neue Handhabung, kein neuer MP, keine neuen MP Symbole usw usw.

Aber jedem das seine. Gibt genug Fanboys die es sich Kaufen werden.


----------



## lolxd999 (3. September 2011)

Eins muss man CoD MW 1 lassen .... Der Singleplayer ist einer der besten den ich jemals in einem Shooter gespielt habe... abwechslungsreich , actionreich , atmosphärisch ... der Multiplayer... na ja da is mir Battlefield 2 schon lieber gewesen ....
MW 2 und Black Ops waren dann aber immer schlechter , und sind zum Teil nur noch durch die in meinen Augen schon übertriebene Brutalität aufgefallen .... selbst wenn MW 3 das besser macht , sind 50-60 € für ein Singleplayer Spiel doch extrem teuer ....


----------



## Chazer (3. September 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Auf der XBox? Die Grafik sieht auf dem PC nicht besser aus!
> Und alle Fanboys fallen darauf rein.
> 
> Modern Warfare 3 ist einfach wie 1 und 2 total Gleich.
> ...


 
Und du bist ein Battlefield Fanboy 

bei der Grafik stimmt das, aber beim Gameplay gehört CoD für mich zu den besten Shootern die es gibt neben Titeln wie Battlefield, UT, Quake und CS. Aber den ignoranten "Fanboys" interessiert ein anderes Spiel ja nicht


----------



## sTormseeka (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRd1N3YG1qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Crizpy (3. September 2011)

Hey Chazer,
also wen die Grafik am PC nicht besser aussieht würde ich mal wenn ich du wär den PC aufrüsten.....
Is ja klar das man eine schlechte Grafik hat wenn man eine kackHardware hat wie du


----------



## Crizpy (3. September 2011)

ups Chazer die anchrcht war nicht an dih gedacht sry sondern an Comp4ny;9344141 gedacht


----------



## ice-routher (3. September 2011)

Nach all den MW3 Videos dies heute auf Youtube gab wollte ich mir sogar die Hardend Edition kaufen, aber nein Activision vertreibt die nur für XBOX360 und PS3


----------



## Draikore (3. September 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Und du bist ein Battlefield Fanboy
> 
> bei der Grafik stimmt das, aber beim Gameplay gehört CoD für mich zu den besten Shootern die es gibt neben Titeln wie Battlefield, UT, Quake und CS. Aber den ignoranten "Fanboys" interessiert ein anderes Spiel ja nicht


 

Das liebe ich, wenn ich so was höre. 

Welcher Titel ist anspruchsvoller ?
Ein Titel wo man alleine durch dummes Dauerfeuer (was möglich weil NoRecoil) schon alles umbratzen kann + KillStreak use dann nochmal wie viel umbratzen kann. Jo Gameplay im MP von CoD ist DER KRACHER, es gibt NICHTS besseres und es wird auch NIE was besseres geben als diese unvergleiche CoD Serie, wo sich jeder Teil so dermaßen unterscheidet das man schon xyz Bücher von schreiben kann und dann hat man noch genug Stoff um noch 6 Spiele raus zu bringen. Woha und ich hab gehört das man sogar dafür belohnt werden soll, wenn man stirbt oder grotten schlecht ist MAN SO WAS ist ja der burner. 
/Ironie off

Mal im ernst da gibt es einige Titel die vom Gameplay her besser sind als CoD und zum Gameplay gehört vor allem der Bereich Skill und den brauch man in CoD nicht. Und JA ich habs gespielt BlackOps wie mw1 und mw2. Das Spiel ist gemacht damit es jeder Trottel spielen kann, d.h. das jeder voll noob einen kill macht auch wenn dieser in jedem anderem Spiel keinen Aim hat.

NoRecoil
Sterben was belohnt wird
Kill Streaks
Perks die wohl nochmal alles vereinfachen sollen (wTF noch einfacher als einfach ó_Ò)


/Flame on


----------



## Firebringer (3. September 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Das liebe ich, wenn ich so was höre.
> 
> Welcher Titel ist anspruchsvoller ?
> Ein Titel wo man alleine durch dummes Dauerfeuer (was möglich weil NoRecoil) schon alles umbratzen kann + KillStreak use dann nochmal wie viel umbratzen kann. Jo Gameplay im MP von CoD ist DER KRACHER, es gibt NICHTS besseres und es wird auch NIE was besseres geben als diese unvergleiche CoD Serie, wo sich jeder Teil so dermaßen unterscheidet das man schon xyz Bücher von schreiben kann und dann hat man noch genug Stoff um noch 6 Spiele raus zu bringen. Woha und ich hab gehört das man sogar dafür belohnt werden soll, wenn man stirbt oder grotten schlecht ist MAN SO WAS ist ja der burner.
> ...



Das liebe ich, wenn ich sowas höre.

Es stimmt schon, dass man als noob schnell ein paar kills machen kann, ohne was zu können, das ist auch einer der Gründe warum CoD so erfolgreich ist - weil man schnell hineinfindet und Spaß haben kann.
Aber um wirklich GUT zu sein und auch konsistent gut abzuschneiden braucht man Skill. Wie der Activision-Heini gesagt hat: "Easy to get into - hard to master" (so ungefähr).

JEDER hat gleich wenig Recoil (welcher in mw3 mehr sein wird wie es aussieht)  , JEDER hat Perks, und JEDER hat Killstreaks. Perks und Killstreaks machen das Spiel nicht einfacher, sie machen es abwechslungsreicher.
Es kommt darauf an gegen WEN man spielt. Wenn ich bei irgend einem anderen Shooter (evtl. Battlefield) gegen einen kompletten Videospiel-Noob spiele, brauche ich auch nicht viel können, um ihn fertigzumachen. Jedoch schon, wenn ich bei CoD gegen einen MLG spieler antrete.

Es ist halt so, dass bei CoD mehr noobs herumlaufen, weil man einfach hineinkommt, aber nur richtig gute Spieler können richtig gute Scores hinlegen.


----------



## Draikore (4. September 2011)

Firebringer schrieb:


> Das liebe ich, wenn ich sowas höre.
> 
> Es stimmt schon, dass man als noob schnell ein paar kills machen kann, ohne was zu können, das ist auch einer der Gründe warum CoD so erfolgreich ist - weil man schnell hineinfindet und Spaß haben kann.
> Aber um wirklich GUT zu sein und auch konsistent gut abzuschneiden braucht man Skill. Wie der Activision-Heini gesagt hat: "Easy to get into - hard to master" (so ungefähr).
> ...



Erfolgreich naja. Der Singleplayer ja, alles gut insziniert. Multiplayer, Nein.

Ja jeder hat Perks etc. und jeder hat noch weniger recoil oder sonst was und jeder trifft was und jeder bekommt mal Kill Streaks sprich den Bonus den man davon hat. Das nenne ich nicht abwechslungsreich...Naja, man kann nur dummerweise ein Spiel auch abwechslungsreich machen in dem man andere Sachen einbaut, die nicht nochmal irgendwelche Sachen verbessern oder seine kills automatisch in den Rank einfließen lassen.Und vielleicht die Leute noch mehr unterstützen mit Dauerfeuer rum zu nooben.

Ja der Recoil wurde ja so wie man das im Video gesehen hat grandios erhöt. Letzte Woche noch CoD mw2 durch gezockt und das was ich dann hier im Video gesehen habe, hat nicht wirklich viel unterschied gemacht.

Was verstehst du denn unter gut ? Wenn du besser rumbratzen kannst als andere ? Wenn du besser campen kannst als andere und deine Streaks es für dich machen lässt ? Ich seh bei dem Spiel keinen Punkt wo es Skill lastig werden könnte, da ist der Singleplayer um einiges fordernder. Ich gucke mir grad Videos an und seh gebratze HE gebratze flash gebratze. Andere in meiner Liste spielen cod mw2 und sagen selbst es ist keine Herausforderung, man braucht keinen Skill für. 

Aber anscheinend ist es ja das was die Leute so toll finden, ein Spiel ohne Herausforderung, ein Spiel wo man nichts für können muss und trotzdem alles trifft, ein Spiel wo man sogar fürs sterben belohnt wird.

Da kann man sich nur wünschen das Battlefield 3 CoD weghaut und das Activision und IW sich mal mehr mühe geben und das nächste CoD was sicherlich auch kommen wird, anspruchsvoller machen. Sollen se en Casual-Modus einbauen, wie se es jetzt bei CS:GO vorhaben so kann man auch solche von solchen trennen und das ist gut so.

Zum Battlefield skillvergleich blabla ich glaube das dieser Noob dich wohl eher und wesentlich schneller umklatschen wird als in nem anderen Shooter. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil er einfach nur Feuern gedrückt halten muss und mit dem Fadenkreuz auf dir drauf bleiben muss und wenn du das bei 1.6 oder so machst bist du schnell weg vom Ziel mit deinem Fadenkreuz.


----------



## boyclar (4. September 2011)

Mw3 würde ich  nicht einmal als Geschenk annehmen... Software müll!


----------



## Pacman69 (4. September 2011)

Ich werds mir holen......wenns ma für kleines geld verschleudert wird.....denn fairerweise muss man sagen....der Sp + Coop Part wird bestimmt gut


----------



## r4mp4ge (4. September 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Haltet doch mal die Backen Mensch...wers haben will kauft sichs halt. o.O
> Ich bin zwar auch mehr der Battlefield Spieler, aber das Video hat schon Lust auf mehr gemacht. Gut gefallen hat mir, dass sie die Waffensounds anscheinend etwas wuchtiger gemacht haben.


 

Dieses beispiel hier zeigt wieder GANZ deutlich, einfallslosigkeit und (WOW sie klauen in den letzen 5 Minuten vor lauter Panik die Idee des guten "Sounds....GANZ wie bei bei BF3!) verkauft sich PRÄCHTIG
unter Leuten die sich mit so nem "SCHROTT -Cod" zufrieden geben. Ja seit TEIL 2 isses nur noch n DLC rotz, selbe Engine alles copy  paste...neee NEUER SOUND "!!!!!1111 BOOAAHH 

Censored mit >Leuten die sich das kaufen und mehr erwarten als bei den Teilen davor stimmt wirklich was nich sry.

Ramp


----------



## Basshinzu (4. September 2011)

is doch kein neuer sound. schon die waffen in cod 2 klangen genauso. und die wassertexturen haben sich seit call of duty 1 nicht verändert.


----------



## r4mp4ge (4. September 2011)

*Eben*



Basshinzu schrieb:


> is doch kein neuer sound. schon die waffen in cod 2 klangen genauso. und die wassertexturen haben sich seit call of duty 1 nicht verändert.


 
Das ist weil ....man sehe sich doch einmal die "FLAME ON" Casual Konsolen dinger an..stand...hmm Windoof 98 mit etwas besserer Voodoo2 
grafik ...c0d setzt schon immer auf **hust** spielbarkeit(schnell den mund auswasch----wäääh <.<)
d.h. 60 fps wenn möglich,dass da diese lahmenden plastik Fernsehunterbau"spielekonsolen" ins stolpern kommen ist ja kein Wunder also
Grafikschraube schnell mal feste Runterdrehen...
dann noch schnell eine überhastete "bessere" Schrott-Portierung für Pc raushaun...(was machen wir??? wir machen die Texturen etwas besser ,die werdens trotzdem kaufen!!)= Gewinn.........


Nein ..nicht mit mir,werd in Zukunft alles was Casual auch nur entfernt verkörpert in den Regalen verrotten lassen,
und c0d gehört da leider schon lange dazu,Sinnlose Dlc´s als vollpreis-Spiele.


----------



## Draikore (4. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Das ist weil ....man sehe sich doch einmal die "FLAME ON" Casual Konsolen dinger an..stand...hmm Windoof 98 mit etwas besserer Voodoo2
> grafik ...c0d setzt schon immer auf **hust** spielbarkeit(schnell den mund auswasch----wäääh <.<)
> d.h. 60 fps wenn möglich,dass da diese lahmenden plastik Fernsehunterbau"spielekonsolen" ins stolpern kommen ist ja kein Wunder also
> Grafikschraube schnell mal feste Runterdrehen...
> ...


 

Deine Worte sind Gold wert.


----------



## nali (4. September 2011)

Habe übers Wochenende das Black Ops Free Weekend ausgekostet und muss sagen, dass ich es Schade finde, dass man Customization und das Pay-System (Perks, Waffen o.ä. freikaufen, durch Matches CoD-Währung verdienen) in MW3 nicht verbessert, bzw gar nicht mit reinbringt und jetzt eher wieder einen Rückschritt macht.
War mal etwas erfrischend-anderes 
Vielleicht doch auf Black Ops 2 warten?! xD

(Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!)


----------



## Firebringer (4. September 2011)

nali schrieb:


> Habe übers Wochenende das Black Ops Free Weekend ausgekostet und muss sagen, dass ich es Schade finde, dass man Customization und das Pay-System (Perks, Waffen o.ä. freikaufen, durch Matches CoD-Währung verdienen) in MW3 nicht verbessert, bzw gar nicht mit reinbringt und jetzt eher wieder einen Rückschritt macht.
> War mal etwas erfrischend-anderes
> Vielleicht doch auf Black Ops 2 warten?! xD
> 
> (Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!)


 
Also ich finde es gut dass sie es wieder so machen dass man sich Aufsätze, Tarnungen usw. verdienen muss. Das ist viel motivierender als wenn man sich einfach alles von Anfang an kaufen kann. Das Pay-System hat sowieso nur am Anfang eines Prestiges Sinn gemacht weil man da noch wenig Geld hatte. Später konnte man sich dann eh alles sofort leisten.


----------



## Chazer (4. September 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Das liebe ich, wenn ich so was höre.
> 
> Welcher Titel ist anspruchsvoller ?
> Ein Titel wo man alleine durch dummes Dauerfeuer (was möglich weil NoRecoil) schon alles umbratzen kann + KillStreak use dann nochmal wie viel umbratzen kann. Jo Gameplay im MP von CoD ist DER KRACHER, es gibt NICHTS besseres und es wird auch NIE was besseres geben als diese unvergleiche CoD Serie, wo sich jeder Teil so dermaßen unterscheidet das man schon xyz Bücher von schreiben kann und dann hat man noch genug Stoff um noch 6 Spiele raus zu bringen. Woha und ich hab gehört das man sogar dafür belohnt werden soll, wenn man stirbt oder grotten schlecht ist MAN SO WAS ist ja der burner.
> ...


 
Wenn ich CoD spiele , sehe ich dass die besseren Spieler meist mehr Kills und Punkte haben und das auch oft wenn der Gegner mit Tube - EinMannArmee - Direkte Gefahr rumläuft und dass genau solche übertriebenen Combos in MW3 nicht mehr vorhanden sind führt mich dazu MW3 zu kaufen.
Das was mich aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass man für solche Änderungen ein komplett neues Spiel braucht, aber das Spielgefühl von CoD ist mir zu wichtig um mir auch den 8.Teil der Reihe entgehen zu lassen.

Vielleicht regst du dich mal weniger über andere SPIELE auf, mit weniger Stress lebt man länger


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

sieht geil aus. Aber warum kriegt man gleich 500 Puntjke für einen Kill, das macht die Punkteskala doch tierisch unübersichtlich. Bei MW1 war es am besten gemacht mit 10 bzw 5 Punkten Pro Kill und 2 bzw 1 Punkt pro Assist.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (5. September 2011)

das klingt ja fein, aber warum genau gebe ich für bunte, hüpfende Hundsmarken 49,99€ aus?
Ich sehe keinen spielerischen oder technischen Quantensprung der diesen Preis für ein umbenanntes MW2 rechtfertigen würde!
Werd mir wie immer seid CoD4 nen Kumpel suchen der meint dafür Geld ausgeben zu müssen, an einem Nachmittag die Kampagne anschauen ääh durchspielen und wieder heimgehen.

Ja okay, ich bin zum hater geworden, aber ganz ehrlich: Man hat doch allen Grund dazu, oder? Ein dreistündiges Quicktime-Event für die linke Maustaste. Awesome...


----------



## Draikore (5. September 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Wenn ich CoD spiele , sehe ich dass die besseren Spieler meist mehr Kills und Punkte haben und das auch oft wenn der Gegner mit Tube - EinMannArmee - Direkte Gefahr rumläuft und dass genau solche übertriebenen Combos in MW3 nicht mehr vorhanden sind führt mich dazu MW3 zu kaufen.
> Das was mich aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass man für solche Änderungen ein komplett neues Spiel braucht, aber das Spielgefühl von CoD ist mir zu wichtig um mir auch den 8.Teil der Reihe entgehen zu lassen.
> 
> Vielleicht regst du dich mal weniger über andere SPIELE auf, mit weniger Stress lebt man länger


 

Na tut mir leid das ich mich aufrege, das meine Mitmenschen so einen Schrott an Daten kaufen und das noch zu dem Preis. xD
Was für ein Spielgefühl denn ? Das Spielgefühl was zu treffen oder was zu reißen ohne großartig was zu können ? 

Singleplayer wie gesagt gut und schön, aber Multiplayer = der letzte dreck. Oder stehst du darauf dir jedes mal ein "update" für 60 euro zu kaufen und was dann noch über so ein mageres Gameplay verfügt ? Aber wie gesagt vllt stehen viele/meisten ja auf Spiele wie CoD wo es keine herausforderung ist oder kein großes Ding ist was zu reißen. Die besseren Spieler sind wohl die die schon hohes Level haben die richtigen Perks drin haben und noch besser bratzen als die anderen ich hab genau 1 Spieler gesehen heute der 3-4 Feuerstoß gemacht hat der rest hat es wie immer gemacht. xD

Hab mich heute paar stunden mit BlackOps auseinander gesetzt und wie gesagt einfach gelaufen gebratzt aus der Hüfte raus und mehrere Leute umgenietet. Nein nicht nur einmal und in mw2 war es genauso.

Naja whatever, kauft und spielt dann ein weiteres Update für 60€.

Noch zum Schluss: Ich reg mich auch über genug andere Sachen auf.


----------



## German_Ripper (5. September 2011)

49,99 US-Dollar – was wohl 49,99 Euro !!! FAIL


----------



## DrProof (5. September 2011)

das sieht so richtig unstimmig aus... unfasslich


----------



## Draikore (5. September 2011)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> 49,99 US-Dollar – was wohl 49,99 Euro !!! FAIL


 

Fail ? 

49,99 US-Dollar sind keine 49,99 Euro.
1. Wenn du besser wissen willst dann mach es auch richtig und nicht nur halb.
2. Der Steam Preis ist 60 Euro also oder wenn du es genau nehmen willst 59,99 Euro.
3. 49,99$ = 35,4866 Euro

Also halt nächstesmal die Finger still und lass den Antwort schreiben Button in ruhe.

Wegen dem Euro Preis, weiß nicht ob der zu 100% stimmt, aber mehrere Seiten haben mir den gleichen Preis genannt, also nicht mein Fehler, wenn der Betrag nicht stimmt.

Und ob es nun 50 oder 60 Euro am Ende sind, der Preis für ein Update ist wohl immernoch viel zu hoch.


----------



## Chazer (6. September 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Na tut mir leid das ich mich aufrege, das meine Mitmenschen so einen Schrott an Daten kaufen und das noch zu dem Preis. xD
> Was für ein Spielgefühl denn ? Das Spielgefühl was zu treffen oder was zu reißen ohne großartig was zu können ?
> 
> Singleplayer wie gesagt gut und schön, aber Multiplayer = der letzte dreck. Oder stehst du darauf dir jedes mal ein "update" für 60 euro zu kaufen und was dann noch über so ein mageres Gameplay verfügt ? Aber wie gesagt vllt stehen viele/meisten ja auf Spiele wie CoD wo es keine herausforderung ist oder kein großes Ding ist was zu reißen. Die besseren Spieler sind wohl die die schon hohes Level haben die richtigen Perks drin haben und noch besser bratzen als die anderen ich hab genau 1 Spieler gesehen heute der 3-4 Feuerstoß gemacht hat der rest hat es wie immer gemacht. xD
> ...



Und wie kommt das wenn ich ein neues Prestige Level anfange und mit Level 1-10 mehr Kills mache als Leute mit level 60-70 o.O


----------



## Draikore (7. September 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Und wie kommt das wenn ich ein neues Prestige Level anfange und mit Level 1-10 mehr Kills mache als Leute mit level 60-70 o.O


 

Du weißt schon das der Teil mit hohem Level und Perks blabla nicht ernst gemeint war ? 

Ironie lässt grüßen. Skill & CoD passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## icloud (7. September 2011)

es kommen 20 dlc's im 1 monats rhythmus


----------



## TheClayAllison (11. September 2011)

Also mir kommt der MP irgendwie kindisch vor obwohl es ein erwachsenen Inhalt hat. Also ich brauch ein Spiel das mir das Gefühl gibt ich wäre mitten drin statt nur dabei. Und Diese bunten Overlay Bonbons für jeden Kill verprerren mir ja die Sicht und noch dazu die Sounds, das nervt doch?!. Dazu hab ich noch ein dejavu, als hätte ich das spiel schon vor jahren gezockt


----------



## moetown83 (11. September 2011)

Lol sieht aus wie n Comic.Lauter Blingbling,das einen vom eigentlichen Spielgeschehen ablenkt.Gameplay nur rennen und Dauerfeuer.Nein danke...


----------

